# Google- Forgotten woman finds peace from childhood lost - ABC Online



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Forgotten woman finds peace from childhood lost**ABC Online*Her whole body is riddled with arthritis and she has *irritable bowel syndrome*. "I'm 50-odd and my body is like an 80-year-old," she said. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

